# Do you feel sorry for people who hate you?



## Cyndaquil (Aug 30, 2008)

I know this is a rhetorical question for most people but I just want to know if you feel sorry for people who hate you?
I do and I feel sorry for half of the earth.


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 30, 2008)

Wha?  Odd thing to say.  Why do you feel that way?  Are you sad that they don't get to enjoy your sparkling personality?

I couldn't care less.  People will think what they want to think, no need for feeling sorry.  I do like hearing peoples' opinions on things though, including what they think of me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

No, because I probably hate them back and want to think of them as little as possible, especially in a pitying or condescending light.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, and I am also sorry for hating the people I used to hate. Especially one.


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think anybody hates me. Or, at least, me personally. I'm sure there are lots of people who hate my races or gender or whatever. If they did exist, yeah. I think I would pity them because their lives would be so much happier if they weren't  (whatever)ist.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> No, because I probably hate them back and want to think of them as little as possible, especially in a pitying or condescending light.


I should start collecting posts that validate my suspicions that we're secretly twins seperated at birth.


----------



## Valor (Aug 30, 2008)

It's nice to have people hate me unless it's for something as petty as religious choice. That's all I can say.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

It depends on their situations, how much they hate me, and how much I hate them. 

If they're in a tight situation, then I'll probably feel sorry. It's not all that hard to gain my sympathy, all they have to do is look mildly pitiful.

If they really hate me and do all sorts of mean things to me, I'll start feeling sorry for myself rather than them. 

If I really hate them... chances are no. But again, if they look mildly pitiful, I'll probably start to feel sorry for them and think: "Gosh, maybe they just hate me because they have a tough life and they're just bitter at everyone." And then that's the point where I'll start thinking about it from their point of view and all that.


----------



## o_O (Aug 30, 2008)

No. Me being mean to them is usually the reason they hate me in the first place. :\


----------



## Altmer (Aug 30, 2008)

People can hate me all they like... I don't honestly care if they do because odds are if they hate me, then I don't want anything to do with them in the first place, mostly because the people that would hate me are fucking cunts anyways. I don't need the whole world to be in love with me, just the people that I love, care about and trust.

I don't know if I pity them, maybe I do, but more in a condescending light of "I'm sorry you had to be born a moron because you can't see I'm actually a great person despite not fitting in your nice neat little category of what is normal and what isnt". I mean fuck, so many people are bound to hate my guts and personality for being so markedly different from everyone else that I really do not care anymore what ANYONE thinks, unless they are like, my girlfriend.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

I do feel sorry for some of the people who hate me, though not _because_ they hate me.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

No, I get angry at myself if people hate me. I mean, they clearly have to have a _reason_ for it and it annoys me that there's something about me that people don't like. :[


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 30, 2008)

Eh, why should I feel sorry for em? They chose to hate me, and so they do.


----------



## alonsyalonso (Aug 30, 2008)

I think a lot of people hat eme on here for what ive done, not neccessarily what ive said though


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 30, 2008)

No? If people hate me then that's their problem. :/


----------



## PichuK (Aug 30, 2008)

No, if they hate me I usually hate them back. Most probably for being an idiot, so I tend to laugh at them more.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think anyone does _hate_ me. Perhaps they don't like me very much but I doubt anyone has full-on hate for me.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 30, 2008)

Valor said:


> It's nice to have people hate me unless it's for something as petty as religious choice. That's all I can say.


I don't think religon is very petty at all because I'm strongly religous.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I don't think religon is very petty at all because I'm strongly religous.


So if someone hated you for being religious, you wouldn't think it was a petty thing to hate you for?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 30, 2008)

No, because if they didn't hate me, I'd have nothing to live for. Someone has to make their lives miserable, and I believe that would be my job.

That's one of the few reasons I'm looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Cyndaquil said:


> I don't think religon is very petty at all because I'm strongly religous.


hate to break it to you but you're wrong and everything you believe is a lie

imo


----------



## Minish (Aug 30, 2008)

I feel pity for anyone who really hates someone... I mean seriously. What a stupid thing to waste your life on.

If it's just dislike, I'll probably hate them because I believe I'm a good person and without arrogance here I don't think there's much reason to dislike me. Perhaps if they gave me a good enough reason, I'd accept it.

If someone who hated or disliked me got in an accident or anything, I think I'd be almost as concerned as I would be for someone who was my friend. I tend to believe bullies and the like have weak wills, or they wouldn't bully people, and for those who I think _could_ be a good person if it weren't for that, I feel sorry for just because they have weak wills.

I'm weird.
XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> No, because if they didn't hate me, I'd have nothing to live for. Someone has to make their lives miserable, and I believe that would be my job.
> 
> That's one of the few reasons I'm looking forward to going back to school.


you're looking forward to going back to school to make everyone miserable
that's sad.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 30, 2008)

As far as I know there's nobody who hates me. But if so, I dunno why I should pity them for it. I suppose they have their reasons, although those reasons are unknown to me. :3


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> hate to break it to you but you're wrong and everything you believe is a lie
> 
> imo


Show a little respect, dear.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 30, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Show a little respect, dear.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 30, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> hate to break it to you but you're wrong and everything you believe is a lie
> 
> imo


Why do you say that?
I think my religon is true.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh wow guys, how off-topic are you. D:< Religion discussions do not belong in a thread about people who hate you.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Do notice the "imo" at the end.

EDIT: Tailsy, isn't the connection obvious?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 30, 2008)

:[ No, not really.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 30, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> hate to break it to you but you're wrong and everything you believe is a lie
> 
> imo


so close furret, so close. fixed it. 



No, because I'm not really caring about them because why do I want to be around people who hate me.

Unless I'm going out of my way to taunt them or something which I don't think I usually do.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 30, 2008)

*Jumps forum back to topic*
Now we are done with that so go to the main subject


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 30, 2008)

Um...people that hate me? I feel sorry for this one person, of course, but I can't help also feeling angry and annoyed. I mean, I've tried several times to help someone with this problem they have (in PM, to boot!), yet they ignore my advice and accuse me of being rude _in a public forum_, when I specifically PM'ed the person to not embarrass them. Then they thank me by accusing me on a forum _where everyone can see_. But of course, I do feel sorry for the fact that they still haven't learned how to improve and how to be mature and stop accusing people. It'll give them a lot of trouble when a such a situation happens with a more aggressive person.

And that's just one person. Lots of people hate me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

Frankly, I'm surprised there are people who *like* me.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised there are people who *like* me.


This.



I try not to hate them back, because that's not going to make it any better. I don't feel sorry for them, why should I?


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 30, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I try not to hate them back, because that's not going to make it any better.


This. I don't believe in disliking people for disliking me, as I think this just begets hostility.

Wow, I used the word "begets" in conversation.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised there are people who *like* me.


I feel exactly the same way. About myself, of course.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Aug 30, 2008)

Is may be quite obvious to some of you, many people hate me. I just accept it, seeing as I hate many people. It's normal. If I liked everyone, that would be weird and unnatural.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 30, 2008)

I think pretty much everyone likes me, except for this one kid that hates me because he's a loser with no friends. :(  I kind of feel bad for him sometimes, but other times I'm busy laughing at the stupid things he does (like telling everyone in the grade that he thinks Hillary Clinton is hot)


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 30, 2008)

Anybody that hates me only does because they know someone else better. I'm not sorry for them, because I know I'm not the best person around, like SOME people.

... and a lot of people hate me...


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't really mind. If I found out someone hated me, I'd be sad, but it's their choice.

Unless it's about the whole gay thing, in which case yeah, but that's not about me specifically, that's just because they're close-minded.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't feel sorry for those who hate me.

I sympathise with them.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 30, 2008)

No. I think they're funny. C:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 31, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> you're looking forward to going back to school to make everyone miserable
> that's sad.


That it is. That it is.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 31, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> No, because I probably hate them back and want to think of them as little as possible, especially in a pitying or condescending light.


this

Why do you beat me to everything I want to say ;^;


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Is may be quite obvious to some of you, many people hate me. I just accept it, seeing as I hate many people. It's normal. If I liked everyone, that would be weird and unnatural.


I AM NOT WEIRD AND UNNATURAL.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been insulted and stuff here, BUT I DON'T CARE, NOR DO I FEEL SORRY FOR THEM.

>:D

Although I hate that chill that goes through my stomach when I'm insulted. :|


----------



## surskitty (Sep 1, 2008)

Do what you want; I don't care.

Either way is fine with me unless I like you for some reason and then I just am like >:|


----------



## Flora (Sep 1, 2008)

No, because the only person who hates me is apparently a very nice person who likes to torture me.

Why should I feel sorry for _him?_


----------



## spaekle (Sep 1, 2008)

Linzys said:


> No. I think they're funny. C:


This. 

People can hate me if they want to - I don't care. I'd probably laugh if I found out. :]


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 5, 2008)

Um...people that hate me? I don't pay attention to that kind of stuff....



Melodic Harmony said:


> Um...people that hate me? I feel sorry for this one person, of course, but I can't help also feeling angry and annoyed. I mean, I've tried several times to help someone with this problem they have (in PM, to boot!), yet they ignore my advice and accuse me of being rude _in a public forum_, when I specifically PM'ed the person to not embarrass them. Then they thank me by accusing me on a forum _where everyone can see_. But of course, I do feel sorry for the fact that they still haven't learned how to improve and how to be mature and stop accusing people. It'll give them a lot of trouble when a such a situation happens with a more aggressive person.


Whoa. I think I just found my long lost twin. I do that too, correcting people's mistakes, and people dislike me for it. Actually, other people, onlookers, dislike me for it. I have no idea how that works... I point out a random person's faults, and whoever that's standing next to me kicks me or tells me to shut up. Humans are weird.... 




Linzys said:


> No. I think they're funny. C:


This. I think it's funny how they waste their life trying to make mine miserable. Or imagining me having a miserable life. But...


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 5, 2008)

If I felt sorry, I would feel sorry for everybody.


----------

